# Npip



## horsefly3 (Feb 5, 2014)

I live in California...I would like to become NPIP certified but have no idea where to start. Can anyone point me in the right direction?


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Contact your county Extension Office. They will be able to point you in the right direction.


----------



## horsefly3 (Feb 5, 2014)

Thank you!


Erin Mossa


----------



## hellofromtexas (Feb 16, 2014)

good luck. I hope everything goes well


----------



## hellofromtexas (Feb 16, 2014)

http://http://www.aphis.usda.gov/animal_health/animal_dis_spec/poultry/downloads/osa-npip.pdf

The above has contact information for all states from the usda

Below is just general info
http://http://www.aphis.usda.gov/wps/portal/aphis/ourfocus/animalhealth?1dmy&urile=wcm%3apath%3a%2Faphis_content_library%2Fsa_our_focus%2Fsa_animal_health%2Fsa_animal_disease_information%2Fsa_avian_health%2Fct_poultry_disease_home_page

Good luck. I think it's a great idea.


----------



## hellofromtexas (Feb 16, 2014)

http://http://www.aphis.usda.gov/animal_health/animal_dis_spec/poultry/downloads/osa-npip.pdf

The above has contact information for all states from the usda

Below is just general info
http://http://www.aphis.usda.gov/wps/portal/aphis/ourfocus/animalhealth?1dmy&urile=wcm%3apath%3a%2Faphis_content_library%2Fsa_our_focus%2Fsa_animal_health%2Fsa_animal_disease_information%2Fsa_avian_health%2Fct_poultry_disease_home_page

Good luck. I think it's a great idea.


----------

